# Mixing mortar with sump pump water



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I've been working off and on wiring a home that's approaching the 1M dollar mark. The home is totally brick. As there is no water service yet, I've noticed that the masons are pumping water out of the sump pit in the basement to use to mix their mortar. I privately wondered if this might come back to bite them later on. I'm picturing the minerals in the sump pump water leaching out onto the brick and making the big, ugly salt stains all over the brick.

Is mixing mortar with sump pump water a normal practice in new constructin? Normally, I see masons hauling in water each morning or stealing it from a fire hydrant.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Far as I know, - - supposed to be mixed with potable water, for both the 'visible' reasons you're stating, and for proper strength.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Far as I know, - - supposed to be mixed with potable water, for both the 'visible' reasons you're stating, and for proper strength.


Yeah, I don't know about strength, but visible is what concerned me... even if it's none of my business. I hear that site is supposed to get a temporary municipal water tap in a day or so. I wonder if, when they start using municipal water, if the finished mortar color will be different. I see a train wreck in progress, I think.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

It all depends on the composition of the water. What, me worry?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> Yeah, I don't know about strength, but visible is what concerned me... even if it's none of my business. I hear that site is supposed to get a temporary municipal water tap in a day or so. I wonder if, when they start using municipal water, if the finished mortar color will be different. I see a train wreck in progress, I think.


Yep, - - I would think after a few months there's a damn good chance the 'sump-water-mix' areas will suffer some efflourescence. Best bet at this point might be to stick with the bad water, - - at least there won't be a mis-match.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Tom R said:


> Yep, - - I would think after a few months there's a damn good chance the 'sump-water-mix' areas will suffer some efflourescence.


Yeah.... efflourescence. That's the word that I couldn't come up with. 

It's totally none of my business, and I'm not saying a word to anyone. I just notice stuff. Expanding my horizons a little by asking questions here. Would kinda confirm my sensibilities if I drove by next year and saw the brickwork all salted up.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

We've mixed with river water, melted snow, and whatever else back in the 70's and 80's. Not on million dollar homes though. I personally never trusted potable water any more than river water. I want it to react with portland cement not drink it and our drinking water here has natural floride along with other chemicals/minerals. In my unexpert opinion bacterias would be less of a problem than some chemicals found in potable water. Of course the specs generally read potable water so that would probably be the way to go.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I've never seen that done up here before. I've always hauled water in 55 gallon drums when I had to. I imagine that it is a very good possibilty that the water will make the mortar color uneven, but then again maybe they had it tested. I guess time will tell. If it were up to me though I would go the safe road and have it trucked in or haul it myself.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Some of the "masons" I see working around here would probably consider that sump water potable back in their home country!

I would think that efflourescence would definitely be a big concern...especially if their mix was a little too wet. You can even get efflourescence with well water because it's so mineral rich. OTOH, the job I am on now has cultured stone applied to the fireplace and it's whiter than snow using tap water. The hacks that did it mixed the mortar way too wet. Not my problem, man...


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

> It's totally none of my business, and I'm not saying a word to anyone. I just notice stuff.


If someone was working on your parents house and noted something they felt a bit "off" about would you want your parents told?

I think that giving the homeowner the option of questioning and seeking expert opinion would be a do unto others moment.... even if done anon. 

I mean no disrespect MD. I just think that these folks are literaly paying for a million dollar job not a Home Depot remodel.

Having said that it wouldnt matter if it was a HD special. They still have the right to know.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

CGofMP said:


> If someone was working on your parents house and noted something they felt a bit "off" about would you want your parents told?


I am unmoved.



CGofMP said:


> They still have the right to know.


Yes, in much the same way that I have the right to zip my lip. The GC is already aware, and approves of the practice. Understand this; GC's don't hire me as their personal construction consultant. The scope of my work is limited to the electrical wiring. Beyond that, all I am free to do is roll my eyes or shake my head. Additionally, I would never, ever, go to a homeowner with a problem or concern when I have been contracted by the GC. I seldom even speak to the homeowner in such instances, directing them instead to go through the GC for any comments, changes, or add on's.

In this case, my fears may be unfounded anyhow. Time will tell.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

Nod you have the absolute right to zip your lip no question bout that. I also missed the bit about th GC knowing already. As that is the case I guess it is between him and the HO.

My father just had his roof re-done. I'd really hope that if someone saw something a bit off they would have told him.

You have the right to protect Number One.
I guess whether you have the obligation to protect unknowing innocents is a question for a philosophy board, not a trade forum.

:sad:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

CG, as as sub, you never go back to the HO with building defects. The GC or Super. are your contacts, the choice of repair is theirs.

In my business I get a lot of face to face with the HO but I would never jeopardize the builder. It's just another subs work and I've had a few rounds with them.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I always thought that efflorescense(sp) was caused from using cold weather additives in the mortar mix. Unless the ground water is exceptionally high in iron or something I don't think it would pose that much of a problem. FYI, from the county health dept. on septic leechfields..."once the water passes through approx. 10' of proper fill material in the bed it is safe enough to drink." Yeah right,


----------

